# got accepted for a Msc in Entomology



## chun (Nov 29, 2007)

firstly, i apologise for those who do not know me (or simply do not care), but anyway, i've just been accepted to do a Msc in Applied Entomology at Imperial College, London. Wohoo, even though rumour has it, only 5 people apply for it every year, but who cares, i'm chuffed!!

Though, am more interested in killing insects (or "controlling" them) than conserving them :S


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2007)

That's wonderful Chun, hope you get what you want out of it!


----------



## Precious (Nov 29, 2007)

chun said:


> firstly, i apologise for those who do not know me (or simply do not care), but anyway, i've just been accepted to do a Msc in Applied Entomology at Imperial College, London. Wohoo, even though rumour has it, only 5 people apply for it every year, but who cares, i'm chuffed!! Though, am more interested in killing insects (or "controlling" them) than conserving them :S


I don't know you but congratulations! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Andrew (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats Chun! Hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations!  

Well, at least you can get the chance to travel around and find species of mantids. And who knows, you might just discover a new species!


----------



## joossa (Nov 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Make sure to leak out some mantid secrets to us from your research. Like the cause of "black eye".  

I wish you luck on your studies.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 30, 2007)

congratulations!!!i hope i got accepted to if i,m so far  i hope you discover some new spieces


----------

